

15 Tenets For The Software Engineer - RiaDro
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2012/03/15-tenets-for-software-engineer.html

======
semisight
I disagree with most of this. "Always assume the worst case." That's terrible
advice! The worst case doesn't always happen, that's why it is called "worst."
It should be "keep it in mind." Following a list of absolutes like this will
hurt as much as it helps.

